# Critique my hardscape



## Marios (13 Nov 2021)

Hi all, 

I am currently awaiting for my cabinet to arrive and decided to experiment with my scape while waiting. I would appreciate if I can have your comments and/or suggestions. 







FYI, the TV will be lifted a further 30 cm to give some space for the lighting unit (Chihiros WRGB 2), which will be mounted with the help of some metal shelf brackets. 
The tank's dimensions are Width: 140 cm x Depth: 40 cm x Height 30 cm. For filtration and circulation, I will be using the JBL e1502 with an additional powerhead rated at 2000l/h. The aquarium will be using Co2 inline injection and inline heater. 

Still haven't decided on the type of rocks to be used and the kind of foreground (full carpet or mix of carpet with areas of white/cream sand (la plata for instance)), so your comments and suggestions on this are also welcome.


----------



## mort (14 Nov 2021)

I like it and think it flows nicely so far. I'm not an aquascaper but hopefully some of them can help.


----------



## Marios (15 Nov 2021)

Thanks for your input Mort.


----------



## Angus (15 Nov 2021)

The woods lovely, would look great with some round river rocks and gravel grading.


----------



## Wolf6 (15 Nov 2021)

I agree with Angus, sand with some mixxed in gravel for natural appearace with some sections where the green around/on the wood spills into it would be nice. As for rock, I am a big fan of (grey/dark) river rock atm, or simple ardennes stone, either way not the very prominent seiryu, elephant or dragon stone, but something subdued that merely adds to the wood without vying for attention. Very nice start to work from!


----------



## pat1cp (15 Nov 2021)

Isn't that gonna be a pain when you're watching the footy


----------



## Marios (15 Nov 2021)

Thanks for you inputs Angus and Wolf6. Will definitely consider your stones suggestions. 

Pat1cp, hopefully it won't be much of a distraction!😂


----------



## not called Bob (16 Nov 2021)

looks nice, might need to move the oggle box, is it open top, you will get lot of reflections spoiling the tv or tank viewing (priorities as appropriate)


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Nov 2021)

Very nice, I like what you've done. Some small rocks might help ground the wood, it'd add another dimension.

I'd be interested to see what it'd look like with the RH piece shoved tight up against the other piece and both angled toward the back a bit more than they are at the moment. It'd create more negative space on the RH side and perhaps a little more tension. It may also help to  break up the line of the wood across the front and perhaps give a  more natural appearance. 

It'd also be good to see what it looks like with the RH piece turned to face the LH piece, with a similar gap in the middle. Angled so the large piece points toward the back and the smaller piece toward the front.


----------



## arcturus (9 Dec 2021)

Marios said:


> FYI, the TV will be lifted a further 30 cm to give some space for the lighting unit (Chihiros WRGB 2), which will be mounted with the help of some metal shelf brackets.



Your scape looks very good. However, you should think twice about placing a TV or any other electronic or electrical device that lacks IP protection over an open aquarium. Your 140x40 aquarium has a surface of ~0.6m2 and will lose several litres of water per week due to evaporation even if you keep it at room temp.


----------

